# Roommette and General Q's



## Mike085 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello,

Looking to book from Rochester NY to Boston on Dec. 24th and return around the 28th to visit family with my wife and 6 month old son. It's a 7-8 hour trip, but we're thinking of getting a roommette, possibly on the way down on the 24th only because I anticpated this would be the busier of the two travel days and we'd like to be together in case of a full train. I'm guessing, but could be completely wrong that, the 28th returning home won't be as crowded and coach should hopefully keep us together? I was hoping to only book a roommette one way as booking it round trip would be the same cost as flying, which if the prices were the same, flying would make more sense for us. I guess the big questions I had were; should the 24th have a more packed train than the 28th? Would a roommette make sense for 3 of us--I know it's a small room but she'll be sitting with us most likely the duration of the trip? Since there's 3 of us, in coach can seats be turned to face each other so the 3 of us could each have a seat in the same proximity?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 27, 2016)

Coach seats can not be turned around.

Also, roomettes only have 2 seats in them. But you will get 2 included meals per person each.


----------



## pvd (Nov 27, 2016)

Consider that BC is now available to/from Boston. Doesn't include meals, but is very comfortable. May price out well.


----------



## New Train Guy (Nov 27, 2016)

This brings up a question about meals for roomette travelers. I an traveling on the CZ from Denver to Sacramento in a roomette. Do I have to make reservations for meals or can I just show up?


----------



## PVD (Nov 27, 2016)

They will let you know when you board. Usually dinner is reservation, sometimes lunch is, based on loads, breakfast is normally "first-come, first served"


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 27, 2016)

PVD said:


> They will let you know when you board. Usually dinner is reservation, sometimes lunch is, based on loads, breakfast is normally "first-come, first served"


And the Lead Service Attendant in the dining car will pass through your car and take your reservation.


----------



## TylerP42 (Nov 28, 2016)

There are no guarantees that you will get seats together, however Conductors typically do the best they can to keep a family together.


----------

